# detecting usb card reader problem? (SOLVED)

## nvideo

i have I/O Interconnect Multimedia Card Reader in combo device conected via usb on motherboard

lsusb dont see anything, and my nokia 5310

my hard disc is sda, and i have working usb-flash on sdb1

i dont have some option in kernel, where is that option?

in slackware linux this is in dmesg for my card reader:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scsi 4:0:0:0: Direct-Access     IOI      MediaBay 7 in 4  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0
> 
> sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk
> ...

 

and multimedia cards is sdb or sdc, sdd...

----------

## nvideo

i dont understand

for what lsusb dont see anything?

----------

## nvideo

in lsusb i have:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 002:  ID 0a48:3233 I/O Interconnect
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

 

in dmesg | grep usb i have:

 *Quote:*   

> usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
> 
> usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
> 
> usbcore: registered new device driver usb
> ...

 

when starting gentoo i see:

sr and sg driver need update

can anyone try to help me now?

thanks anyway for reading this...

----------

## el-chaote

Hi again  :Wink: 

Does it work with your old kernel?

----------

## nvideo

not work on gentoo on any kernel

i try vanila, git sources and nothing work

i think problem is not in the kernel

----------

## el-chaote

Can you try something? As root type:

```
modprobe -r ehci-hcd
```

Then plug in your Card Reader and see what it says, check dmesg as well.  

Does Slackware run on the same system? I guess it's a live cd? Can you give me the whole output of lsusb (from both systems)?

----------

## nvideo

i dont have ehci_hcd

lsmod: 

 *Quote:*   

> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> ohci_hcd               20612  0
> 
> bttv                  186516  0
> ...

 

without ohci_hcd my lsusb is

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

 

with ohci_hcd lsusb:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a48:3233 I/O Interconnect
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

 

in slackware lsusb is:

 *Quote:*   

> bash-3.1# lsusb
> 
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a48:3233 I/O Interconnect Multimedia Card Reader
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
> ...

 

or just chroot in slackware

----------

## el-chaote

Have you already compared it to the modules loaded by slackware?

I assume you have usbcore and usb_storage built in?

----------

## nvideo

i think i have everything in kernel

other card readers work

take look this:

 *Quote:*   

> lsusb
> 
> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0a48:3233 I/O Interconnect
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
> ...

 

this is other card reader, its not my  :Smile: 

my card reader is builded in dvd-rw device, and conected via usb on motherboard

----------

## el-chaote

What do you mean with work? Did you try to mount anything? Or did you just had a look at lsusb?  :Very Happy:  What does dmesg say when you plug in the other card reader? And can you show me a

```
cat /current_kernel_config | grep USB
```

This should work as well

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep USB
```

----------

## nvideo

cat .config

[/quote]CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=y

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> zcat config.gz:
> 
> 

 CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

# USB Network Adapters

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

# CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS is not set

# USB devices

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# USB Input Devices

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

# Miscellaneous USB options

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

# USB Host Controller Drivers

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# USB Device Class drivers

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=y

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

# USB Imaging devices

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# USB port drivers

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

 *Quote:*   

> 

 

----------

## el-chaote

Try

```
modprobe -r ohci_hcd
```

Then check with lsmod if ohci_hcd is really unloaded and do

```
modprobe uhci_hcd
```

And retry your card reader. Can you show me the other stuff I was asking for?  :Wink: 

----------

## nvideo

with uhci_hcd lsusb dont see anything

 *Quote:*   

> ath64 nenad # lsusb
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

 

i tryed that before

----------

## nvideo

what other stuff?

dmesg ok

new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0a48, idProduct=3233

usb 2-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

usb 2-2: Product: MediaBay 7 in 4

usb 2-2: Manufacturer: IOI

usb 2-2: SerialNumber: 9202261

usb 2-7: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-7: device descriptor read/64, error -62

usb 2-7: device descriptor read/64, error -62

device not work

i burn this device when try to make sim card from card of digital satelit reciver  :Smile: 

----------

## el-chaote

Is this output (dmesg) from slackware or from gentoo? Have you tried to compile your kernel with the config from slackware? I think there is a problem with your modules  :Confused:  Yoiu have ehci_hcd built in and ohci_hcd as a module.

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y
> 
> CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m 

 

If you have ohci_hcd compiled as a module, try to compile ehci_hcd as a module as well and make sure that ohci_hcd is loaded first. I'm not sure if this will help, but there has already been several problems when ehci_hcd is loaded before ohci_hcd  :Confused: 

----------

## nvideo

dmesg is from gentoo

only in first post is dmesg from slackware boot

i will try to recompile kernel and eneter ohci, ehci & uhci as modules

in Slackware i have 2.6.21 or 2.6.23 i think...

----------

## nvideo

i have predefined devices in /dev dir

divices is uba ubb ubc and ubd

uba is for first slot on card reader, ubb is for second... etc

dmesg do not see anything when put card in reader and when remove, or mount and umount uba device

in slackware this devices is sda sdb sdc sdd

this work from ohci_hcd and everything is ok now

thanks to el-chaote, and everyone who read this posts

----------

## el-chaote

You're welcome  :Wink: 

Strange, I've never heard of a device node ub*  :Very Happy: 

----------

